# Lost Aire Lynx II Snake River



## dundee (Apr 11, 2006)

Sky blue, deflated and tied with cam strap. Wandered away from camp at Joe Creek (a few miles below Salmon confluence) after unusually high dam release. Any info can be sent also to minera <at> geology.cwu.edu.


----------

